# Retrobulbar Block



## nklunder (Aug 3, 2009)

HELP!!  Can anyone help me with the retrobulbar block??  When a CRNA performs the retrobulbar block and moderate sedation, then turns the patient over to the opthamologist and his RN, what would you code for the CRNA time?  Everything that I have found shows the retrobulbar block is inheritant to the procedure......


----------



## jdrueppel (Aug 4, 2009)

So, if I'm understanding correctly, your anesthesia provider is placing the block only and not (nor one of your anesthesia provider's partners) sitting with the case... right?  If he's not staying with the case then billing of "anesthesia time" would not be appropriate and he would only be billing for the placement of the block which is CPT code 67500. 

Julie, CPC


----------

